# What can this be? White flakes on ears.. (With pictures)



## Lizzie (May 25, 2014)

Hi everyone!

I have a question that I was hoping someone can help me with!

My siamese blue point mouse has got little white marks on the edge of her ears. She also has got a little tiny wart on her nose. What can this be? After some research I was thinking ear mites, but I would love a second opinion. She's not scratching, but ever since I got her she has been a bit more prone to sleeping than the others, although this may just be due to her being less tame (she might just hide when I'm around).

On a different forum someone suggested the white marks were papillomas, which are harmless and will go away on their own.. What do you guys think? I don't really want to drag her to the vet for no reason as she is a bit shy.





Thanks in advance!


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

Has she always been this way or did the white flakes just show up?


----------



## Lizzie (May 25, 2014)

No, they have just gradually developed. She used to have completely smooth ears.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Are the white bits like bumps on the skin or the skin turning white? If turning white it could be scaring.


----------



## Lizzie (May 25, 2014)

They're like bumps, and som are more like scales. Btw the mouse on your avatar is gorgeous!


----------



## Lizzie (May 25, 2014)

I got some more stealthy photos this morning, while she was trying to sleep. I've sent them to my Vet also to see what she says.

PPVallhunds when you say scarring, do you mean that it's scarring from her scratching herself? Do you think it's due to termites? I get increasingly convinced it's mites, but we'll see what my Vet says.

And if there is anyone else who have seen anything similar, please do say!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you, she wasn't as dark as that in real life though.

Has she lost part of her ear on the one side? And the tips are looking a bit dry and red.
If they are it looks like something I had in a spiny mouse once, the tips of his ears went dry and it was like the skin just died off then one day the tips were gone. Never found out what it was allthough one place I read suggested too cold temperatures could cause it by the blood flow decreasing to the outer parts so the skin dies and drops off but none of the other spiny mice had it or caught it. Once both tips came off and he had half a ear on each side it cleared up completely. Maby it's some sort of blood circulation problem.

If your worried about mites you can get spot on for mice, I've used Xeon mini, advoid Bob Martin. Scaring could be from scratching or fighting or another mouse chewing her ears (I've had a tail chewer before)


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Termites? Surely you just mean mites?

In anycase, they could be from a parasite, and if she hasn't been treated, that's my best guess of where to start.

If she's got used to scratching, it could just be a self sustaining irritation. I can't imagine making a little collar to prevent her from scratching....but I suppose it could be done. GEtting it on the mousie is another puzzle.


----------



## Lizzie (May 25, 2014)

moustress said:


> Termites? Surely you just mean mites?


Haha! Yes, I just mean mites! 

PPValhunds: Her ears are still intact, she hasn't lost any pieces of them. They do appear a bit frazzled to the naked eye, but I think thay may just be beacause of the lumps along the top.

I agree with both of you that treating for mites is an obvious first step. I have got Advocate from my vet (known as Advantage in the US). I wanted the Xeno, but unfortunately that's only available in the UK. Here in Denmark Advocate is the best option (according to my Vet), although even my biggest mouse is only meant to have 0.004 ml of the stuff! I will just have to give them the teensiest drop I can manage, or perhaps mix it with water first.

Btw do anyone know whether ear mites can live off the mice, like on their toys etc? I'm not sure whether to treat my hamster too. He uses the same play box as the mice, but is never physically in contact with them (obviously), so I'm not sure whether I need to treat him and disenfect his cage as well. I shall try to research it though, and I'll report back here if I get any wiser.


----------



## Lizzie (May 25, 2014)

Okay, because I'm a nerd I've found out which species of mites they are and they appear to only transmit through direct physical contact, so I won't have to treat my hamster (thank God, his tank is huge and would be a pain to disinfect!)

For those who are interested ear mites or ear mange in mice are a species called Notoedres muris. If you read the page on the book in the link you can see that it causes yellowish crusts on the ear and nose: http://books.google.dk/books?id=hJflIFy ... is&f=false

And on this link you can read how it only transmits through physical contact, which they very cleverly used to study the behaviour of rats:
http://vancouverratproject.com/wp-conte ... ument1.pdf


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

It really looks like notoedres muris.
Just treat all your mice properly (2-3 Times at an interval of 1-2 weeks). the products your vet recommended should work just fine. You could also use a spray containing fipronil (e.g. Frontline). With sprays it's a little easier to get the dosage right.


----------

